# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Me qene katunar...!!!

## new-man

*

1. Kur thu zastoje,kojshija pernime t'marrin vesh ku e ki fjalen.

2. Din me mjele lopen n'15 menyra.

3. Pa marre parasysh qysh dokesh me 20 vjet t'martojne.

4. Me qu ferk me najkon,mas veti i ki 6 vllazni,8 djem t'migjs edhe gjysen
e katunit.

5. Me ardhe n'sheher t'doket trip edhe knaqesh ni jave me qat sen.

6. Kejte sheherliket t'doken femna t'qarta.

7. S'ki probleme qa me veshe se ton diten je n'arre e mas 8 aksham n'shpi.

8. Bile 4-5 here n'jave han sene t'saqit.

9. S'ki qa me shku neper Benaf-a e Interex-a se qa se marron n'shpi e merr n'zadrug t'katunit veresi.

10.Party i thushe kur mledhen burrat n'ode e i pijne ka 18 qaja t'rone edhe
dy boksa kaqak magjari.

11.T'doket interesant me pa Naim Abazin a Mahmut Feratin live.

12.Bohesh babe per here t'katert me 25 vjet.

13.S'ki nevoje me majte n'men ditlindje t'fmive,t'nones a babes a vllaznive
a motrave.

14.S'hargjitesh me ble dhurata mu per at fakt se s'ki nevoje me ja majte
n'men kerkujte ditlindjen.

15.Kejte veglave t'arres ja u din emnat prej teslice dej te grabulja.

16.Ni vlla e ka emnin gjithqysh Leutrim edhe ni moter Marigona.

17.Me ta bo naj mocanik qi nona e vet e ka emnin Zana ja bon hajt mos
zajebat .


18.Me t'thone naj femen qi e ka emnin Zana i thushe - rrospija qi tuk je.

19.Qysh prej moshes 10 vjecare ki dite mi grah traktorit.

20.Qysh bebe ni mujsh je shku n'opqin t'nones n'prikolice t'traktorit.

21.Plaku katunit osht edhe milic edhe mjek edhe gjykats edhe msus.

22.Nese kojshija marron diqka,ti duhesh me marru ma t'qart edhe ma t'madhe edhe ma t'forte.

23.Kejte n'klase i ki kusheri ja vllazen e motra.

24.Nuk kan nevoje mu bo merak pleqt ku e ki motren se kurre so dale jashte pragut t'deres.

25.Kur veshe dikush kule n'dasem,nuk t'doket najsen me keshe.

26.Ja u ki inate sheherlive.

27.Sheherlite ta kan inati.

28.Qfardo muzike qi s'ka qiteli nuk osht muzike.

29.Nihere n'vjet t'vjen vllau i madh prej Gjermanije edhe djali i mixhs
prej Zvicrre e knaqesh ty e ngu Dj Bobo edhe Modern Talking.

30.Ferken ma t'madhe e ki kur lopa hin n'arre t'kojshise.

31.Je kone n'sheher edhe tash jeta n'katun po t'doket palidhje.

32.Vendose me shite pasunine n'katun edhe me ble banese n'sheher.

33.Bahesh n'sheher me traktor.

34.Ja u merr inati sheherlive edhe ma shume.

35.Vendose me banu midis shehri njejte si qysh ki banu n'katun veq per
inati t'sheherlive.*

----------


## prishtinase

*i love catunart* hahahahahaah

----------


## oliinter

ska burr nene qe e shpjegon ne shqip se cfare ke shkruar mer ....

shkruaj shqip jo me dialekt se nuk e morem vesh fare

----------


## Dorontina

> *
> 
> 
> 26.Ja u ki inate sheherlive.
> 
> 27.Sheherlite ta kan inati.
> 
> 28.Qfardo muzike qi s'ka qiteli nuk osht muzike.
> 
> ...


36-ishalla sju mushet menja me ardh n'sheher ju dojme ma shum atje.
37-sju kena inati po sju dojm ngat
38-qitelin e dojme veq jo perdit 
39-amon me traktor veq te shtundeve ejani e jo tjerat dit.

----------


## Alienated

> ska burr nene qe e shpjegon ne shqip se cfare ke shkruar mer ....
> 
> shkruaj shqip jo me dialekt se nuk e morem vesh fare


Ate po mendoja dhe une... lodha syte kot e s'kuptova gje ca ka shkru ky katunari  :buzeqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Daja-GONI

40.Kur e shef inkasantin e rrymes,e ndjek me sopate.

----------


## mia@

> Ate po mendoja dhe une... lodha syte kot e s'kuptova gje ca ka shkru ky katunari


E ka shkruajtur vetem per katundaret mesa duket. Edhe une si mora vesh hic ato fjalet, vetem numrat lol. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Alienated

> E ka shkruajtur vetem per katundaret mesa duket. Edhe une si mora vesh hic ato fjalet, vetem numrat lol.


Hahahahaha
Numrat i mora vesh dhe une...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## master2006

A e dini ju qe pothuajse asnje intelektual, hero, luftetar, shkrimtar, poet, nuk eshte nga Prishtina ? 99 % e tyre jane nga fshatrat  :buzeqeshje: 

Kuriozitet apo jo...


P.S. une nuk e di pse duhet te jete njeriu krenar qe eshte nga qyteti me shume sesa ai qe vjen nga fshati, e aq me shume kur e dim se qfar "qytetesh" dhe qfar "kulture qytetare" kemi  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Daja-GONI

41.Kur mendon,se po mos te ishin katunaret,bota do mbaronte.

----------


## mia@

> A e dini ju qe pothuajse asnje intelektual, hero, luftetar, shkrimtar, poet, nuk eshte nga Prishtina ? 99 % e tyre jane nga fshatrat 
> 
> Kuriozitet apo jo...
> 
> 
> P.S. une nuk e di pse duhet te jete njeriu krenar qe eshte nga qyteti me shume sesa ai qe vjen nga fshati, e aq me shume kur e dim se qfar "qytetesh" dhe qfar "kulture qytetare" kemi .


Nuk eshte puna se po shajme katundaret, por kur hapet nje teme eshte mire te mos shkruhet ne dialekte, qe ta
kuptojme te gjithe.

----------


## E=mc²

Kerkoje donacione per te paguar nje perkthyes. Ju lutem me ndihmoni se jam ne hall te madh. Hajde cmban kjo toke hajde, nje vend jemi dhe nuk meremi vesh, dhe themi pse nuk na kupton bota. Ne duhet te fillojme te paguajme perkthyes per veten tone jo mo per boten.

----------


## Daja-GONI

Zastoje(shprehje sllave qe perdoret neper katunde te Kosoves)-porte.

Me qu ferk me n´ajkon(gjuhe e tinejgjerave)-me ba problem me dikend,me u kacafyte me dikend.

Sheher(turqisht,perdoret neper katundet e Kosoves edhe sot)-qytet

Sene t´saqit-Ushqime te gatuara dhe te pjekura ne saq

Benaf,Interex-Emrat e dy supermarketave ne Kosove

Zadrug-dyqan(perdoret neper katundet e Kosoves,por jo shume)

----------


## elona.el

Oh sa mir me qene katunar....hehehe.....

----------


## Çaushi

> *
> 
> 1. Kur thu zastoje,kojshija pernime t'marrin vesh ku e ki fjalen.
> 2. Din me mjele lopen n'15 menyra.
> 3. Pa marre parasysh qysh dokesh me 20 vjet t'martojne.
> 4. Me qu ferk me najkon,mas veti i ki 6 vllazni,8 djem t'migjs edhe gjysen
> e katunit.
> 5. Me ardhe n'sheher t'doket trip edhe knaqesh ni jave me qat sen.
> 6. Kejte sheherliket t'doken femna t'qarta.
> ...


 :buzeqeshje: 
Prej cilit katund ke Ti ooooo njeri plak - New-man, se me kane i ri nuk i kishe dijt te gjitha kto :buzeqeshje: !????
ohaaaaa cka kam qesh ...hajgaregjija qe koke!
-Po ku tu kujtu zastoja!!!!! 
Çka kam hjek tuj e qel e mshel ...e kemi pas nja n'hyrje te lagjes,nje kojshi e ka pas oden i pari ,si u ndalke kerri ,kojshia n'prezore !
- kush asht te zastoja !?
- O une i thojsha Bac ! ani thojke mshele mos e le qel e naten e mire  hahahahahahha :buzeqeshje: !!!!

_PERZEMERSISHT I PERSHENDES TE GJITHE KATUNDARET!_

----------


## Roi

> *
> 
> 1. Kur thu zastoje,kojshija pernime t'marrin vesh ku e ki fjalen.
> 
> 2. Din me mjele lopen n'15 menyra.
> 
> 3. Pa marre parasysh qysh dokesh me 20 vjet t'martojne.
> 
> 4. Me qu ferk me najkon,mas veti i ki 6 vllazni,8 djem t'migjs edhe gjysen
> ...



Njeri e ke harru nje .

*36. Eshikon ne gjdo mengjes goblenin e Spaniollkes me Gitare..
37. Sporti i preferuar. Me lu Gugja....
38. Livdohesh kur te perlahen Lopt dhe e jotja fiton...*

----------


## INFINITY©

Una jam katunare 100% per veten time, e lind dhe e rrit ne fshat, dhe i kuptova shume caj ke qen ti tu thane aty edhe pse nuk i morra vesh hic po s'ka gajle. A munsh me m'perkthy kete gjane qe ke shkrue ketu tija se vallaj kam dy sahat duke vra trurin dhe s'po e gjej doti:

20.Qysh bebe ni mujsh je shku n'opqin t'nones n'prikolice t'traktorit.

C'ka do t'thush ti me kteja se vallahi bilahi s'po me din si ta kuptoj?

Qashtuuuu! Une jam duke t'prit t'ma shpjegosh ti kte lemsh fjalesh mue.  :ngerdheshje: 

P.S. O zot thoni qe s'jam poliglote.  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## kleos

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Din me mjele lopen n'15 menyra.
> 
> 3. Pa marre parasysh qysh dokesh me 20 vjet t'martojne.
> 
> 
> ...


Me pak mundim , por kto arrita ti kuptoj  :buzeqeshje: )))))))).

----------


## alibaba

> 20.Qysh bebe ni mujsh je shku n'opqin t'nones n'prikolice t'traktorit.


Qysh kur ka qenë foshnje, ni muajshe, ka shkue te dajtë hypun në prikolic.

New Man, katunarqe foli kah shpija veç minxi trash ne fije ça ke shkrue.

Hajgarja shumë e fortë veç sidomos qikjo:




> 21.Plaku katunit osht edhe milic edhe mjek edhe gjykats edhe msus.

----------


## Tevelizori

> 20.Qysh bebe ni mujsh je shku n'opqin t'nones n'prikolice t'traktorit.


Nese ke qene katunare, kur i ke pas rrafsh nje muaj, nana tka marr e tka mbeshtjell me pelena dhe ka hip ne "prikolic traktorit" (ai katrori i madh me dy rrota qe i shkon traktorit mbrapa tu kcy si dreq) per me shku "n'opqin nt'pame" (te dajt e tu).
 Baba u kan tu i grah traktorit. 
hahahaha, cfar perkthyesi se.hahahaha.

Edhe un jam sheherli i lindur dhe i rritur nsheher, por katunart i kam perzemer se gjitha pushimet e shkolls i kam ba neper katune _tuKosovs_ . dmth nzemer jam katunar. 
Gjithashtu theksoj se shoqerise Kosovare i duhen katunart tash me shume se kurre.
po ashtu dua ti shtoj disa thenie qe nuk i pashe me lart:

39. Je i pari n'katun, po sje i mrami n'sheher.

40. Ne te njejten kohe t'dhimben zorragjit dhe knaqesh tu kesh me ta.

39.besoj se ska nevoj me u shpjegu ndersa
40. si katunar qe je ke lope e dele sa duash, dhe kur duash e pren nje e ben "pasterm" ( e pren mishin rrypa rrypa dhe e than mi shporet) dhe han mish qe e din cfar po han, nderkohe qe e din se sheherlit (qytetaret) mishin duhet me ble n'mishtore e po ashtu edhe prodhimet e tia si sugjukun e sallamin (qe prodhohen prej zorreve - "fjala zorragji"), te cilit dreqi si bje n'fije prej cfar mishi eshte ba.

p.s e paska perkthy alibaba para meje po as une spe nguci se jam lodh tu shkru.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

